# Ratings Unfair



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Blah *Blah Blah*


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Do the best you can with your driving. The rating system is designed to manipulate drivers, don't worry about it for that reason and for the fact that you don't seem enthralled with the whole process. Observe it, try not to color it more than need be in order to keep the task of doing your worry as burden free as possible. 

If that isn't enough, just remember: 6 rides is practically no rides. a 4.3 over 6 rides is far easier to achieve than a 4.3 over 500 rides and that is the number which matters. You might be better served not looking at those short term rating reports, they are very distorted. 6 rides is maybe two hours work on a typical night. What matters is how your entire evening pans out, any given two hours can be good, bad or otherwise.

Unless you have a minimum of 30 - 50 rides, it isn't worth looking. It is never worth looking.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

notfair said:


> I appreciate your advice and will follow. I like driving but the ratings system is so unrealistic that it borders on masochism. I do not see how Uber can remain viable unless they switch to driver-less cars. Do you know how hard it is to find a good driver? By good I mean a real 4 star driver. Most corps get two or three star drivers and are lucky to get 4 star driver. 4 stars gets you fired at Uber. Drivers are totally hammered by PAX on rating system.
> 
> I have noticed that lately Uber drivers are looked at as pond scum and suckers among younger people. It used to be that Uber drivers were held in high esteem. I can't say it's worth it being an Uber driver. I have seen corporations fail that displayed the same type of behavior as Uber. In my opinion Uber does not value drivers. Today sat two hours without a ping. Last week had my car rear-ended on a $4 fair. Lucky just a few scratches so I did not file claim. So now 16 plus 6 and my average continues to tank. I will drive until I am deactivated but start looking for other work now. I am a valuable person and I do not feel I am treated as even a human being by Uber.
> 
> ...


Understandable perspective. Look at it this way: the typical Uber driver is lucky to last 9 months let alone a full year. The driver owns the car too. For those reasons, Uber needs to invent methods for controlling drivers. They need their drivers to be distracted over stupid bullshit too, it keeps them from focusing on bigger, more pressing issues in my opinion. It is the driver's owning the cars and taking on the burdens which follow that allows Uber to create a fleet counter to common sense economics if you are the person owning the car, and it allows them to create a fleet geared for peak hours. That isn't tenable for long. They need control.

Without filling a need to provide commentary every time you observe some toxic expression of the peer to peer rating system, ask yourself if it is the way it is by design. That is my belief. Uber is the ultimate control freak. The rating system is by design, it isn't broken. It doesn't need fix, it needs reform. It isn't unfair, it is manipulative. That is my observation as an outsider, someone who has a lot of driving experience but isn't caught up within the system itself. If I actually drove for Uber, I might claim something needed fixing rather than reform, the structure and philosophy at Uber seems to indicate that not only is the rating system by design but perhaps predictable given the lack of rules for them to play by, lack of car ownership etc.

As for driverless cars, I do not believe for a second Uber themselves is interested in owning the driverless cars, it is simply an example of intellectual property they wish to patent and license out to venture capitalists and other entrepreneurs. They do not want to own cars, it is not a matter of waiting until they have the technology to replace the cars. Uber is a bit of a Ponzi scheme, Uber is into patentable intellectual property, I doubt they want to own anything other than ideas.

Those are all my best guesses anyway.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Follow your instinct and best observation. Good luck.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Most of the stuff they tell you to maintain a good rating is counter-intuitive. Never will I ask pax for a preferred route. This is not only stupid, but indicates to them that you are solely dependent on somebody else to get you to do your job. Opening doors is another stupid thing. Why would I open the door to a perfectly abled person who can just...open it him/herself...It makes no sense and I agree, it is a losing system for the driver. If you happen to get deactivated, consider it a thank-you for participating. It's blatantly obvious that Uber does NOT want long-term workers, only freelancers. Ratings is there to ensure that all drivers will one way or another, get kicked off the system regardless of how well they did. Accept it.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Most of the stuff they tell you to maintain a good rating is counter-intuitive. Never will I ask pax for a preferred route. This is not only stupid, but indicates to them that you are solely dependent on somebody else to get you to do your job. Opening doors is another stupid thing. Why would I open the door to a perfectly abled person who can just...open it him/herself...It makes no sense and I agree, it is a losing system for the driver. If you happen to get deactivated, consider
> it a thank-you for participating. It's blatantly obvious that Uber does NOT want long-term workers, only freelancers. Ratings is there to ensure that all drivers will one way or another, get kicked off the system regardless of how well
> they did. Accept it.


Your perspective has evolved. Good for you. With very rare exceptions, I agree with your take on asking for preferred routes.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

notfair said:


> My only explanation is that Uber is waiting for driver less vehicles. I honestly can't recommend Uber to friends. I will be looking for traditional part -time job. Let the riders have the newbies and illegals. The ratings are not a two way street. They are geared mostly to PAX.


This.

Uber is positioning themselves to be the first Artificial Intelligence Transportation company. They don't give a crap about anything other than running to the bank (and finding ways around paying taxes in the USA).


----------



## NAC (Oct 5, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Do the best you can with your driving. The rating system is designed to manipulate drivers, don't worry about it for that reason and for the fact that you don't seem enthralled with the whole process. Observe it, try not to color it more than need be in order to keep the task of doing your worry as burden free as possible.
> 
> If that isn't enough, just remember: 6 rides is practically no rides. a 4.3 over 6 rides is far easier to achieve than a 4.3 over 500 rides and that is the number which matters. You might be better served not looking at those short term rating reports, they are very distorted. 6 rides is maybe two hours work on a typical night. What matters is how your entire evening pans out, any given two hours can be good, bad or otherwise.
> 
> Unless you have a minimum of 30 - 50 rides, it isn't worth looking. It is never worth looking.


Thank you. I have been stressing over the ratings. I am scared to drive the city because every time I do my rating drops. They are mad because they want to get to a place in 5 mins and we are 20 mins away in traffic. It's dc and rush hour. Anyway I got up today and drove and had a great day after reading your post. Thanks for the advice from a newbie


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

NAC said:


> Thank you. I have been stressing over the ratings. I am scared to drive the city because every time I do my rating drops. They are mad because they want to get to a place in 5 mins and we are 20 mins away in traffic. It's dc and rush hour. Anyway I got up today and drove and had a great day after reading your post. Thanks for the advice from a newbie


+1

This is my 2nd week. Last Friday I made the most money/one day but my rating for the day was 3.5. I drove mostly obnoxious self-entitled drunks. I'm not sure I want to mess with it today (Friday) as my ratings are at 4.53 and already on the 'probation'. I have a new, clean car. Water in every cup holder, Halloween candy in the cupholders as well, I know the city very well to say the least (native), friendly, and all I can say is some people really suck and the reason I don't like particular parts of town (alcoholic, spoiled, obnoxious overgrown children) Uber gives scripted responses to real issues with the ratings... as we all know by day 3.


----------

